# Bellies



## dave17a (Feb 6, 2015)

20150206_174137.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Feb 6, 2015






Opened case an still frozen 51.5 pounds Yea. 12 #'rs. Little more skin than before. Interesting. Filet off and whatever

 This is the plan. Sunday Will start cure on following, Pop's brine on 1 belly. Next  is Bears recipe on half a belly and other half Sausge Makers brown sugar country ham rub. Then Bears with Maple sugar, ha ha. Stay tuned.. But hope it doesn't get to warm here in yhe heartland. Weather is warmer than usual.


----------



## gary s (Feb 6, 2015)

I wish I had a case of bellies

Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 6, 2015)

Sounds like a plan.

:popcorn


----------



## inkjunkie (Feb 6, 2015)

gary s said:


> I wish I had a case of bellies
> 
> Gary


Wish we had the freezer space....


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 7, 2015)

Sounds like a good assortment.

A little warm weather doesn't hurt Bacon.

Be Back!







Bear


----------



## dave17a (Feb 8, 2015)

Still frozen.  Cannot tear apart Picked up last Thursday. Sitting out in basement. Was hoping could get apart to freeze some to do more of what we liked  best. Pics probably in a couple days or so. Keep wachtin'.

                                                                                                  Thanks, Dave


----------



## dave17a (Feb 9, 2015)

20150209_180208.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Feb 9, 2015


















20150209_180227.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Feb 9, 2015


















20150209_183225.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Feb 9, 2015






Only one belly thawed out and got Pop's brine agoin'. Selling most of that.  Last pick is 18#s going to freezer. Got anoyher 18 wasn't quite thawed enough for dry rubs. Be ready Tuesday. Picking winners according to our taste buds. Then  Frozen will come out. Will keep posted.  2/19  she'll come out. Other 18#s tomorrow. Stay tuned.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 9, 2015)

I am tuned it still.


----------



## gary s (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm in

Gary


----------



## foamheart (Feb 9, 2015)

I wanta watch, I just pulled bellies cured today!


----------



## dave17a (Feb 11, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> I wanta watch, I just pulled bellies cured today!


 Foamheart,  Saved backed some bellies to see how molasses did.


gary s said:


> I'm in
> 
> Gary


Well Gary didn't mean to quote you and tried to delete, nothing personel. but pics are coming.


----------



## dave17a (Feb 11, 2015)

It loaded weired


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm still here!!







Bear


----------



## smokingit (Feb 14, 2015)

Looking good so far!  Must be the time for bacon...I picked up 30+ lbs of belly myself, a couple of weeks ago. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I look forward to your updates.  I haven't started experimenting with multiple recipes yet.  Still trying to master the general process and decide what works best for me.


----------



## dave17a (Feb 14, 2015)

smokingit said:


> Looking good so far!  Must be the time for bacon...I picked up 30+ lbs of belly myself, a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everything I know have learned on this forum. Many more experienced here. Keep  lookin' around on ths site.  Pop's brine is where I started and went from there. Archive. Read about food bourn illness. But anywho, stay tuned.  Around the 20th or
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  or so pullng out for a few spices to add.


----------



## torp3t3d0 (Feb 15, 2015)

Went to my "Asian" market here in Northern  VA go check on spices for my Pastrami that IU am smoking this weekend.....stopped by the pork products....WHOLE BELLIES for $2.88 a pound (normally $3.99 a pound)...bought 50 lbs.....cut into 12 inch wide pieces and put in freezer till ready to turn into bacon....best price I have seen on them in this area.

Presently in the 3 hr of smoke the brisket....going to make a cream of 5 mushroom soup and smoke some salmon while I do the brisket.....might as well make use of the smoker......still having troubles keeping the A-MAXE_N pellets going (and I did everything you guys suggested).......

I also have troubles with my 160 slicer doing bacon

Pete (the subman)


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 15, 2015)

torp3t3d0 said:


> Went to my "Asian" market here in Northern  VA go check on spices for my Pastrami that IU am smoking this weekend.....stopped by the pork products....WHOLE BELLIES for $2.88 a pound (normally $3.99 a pound)...bought 50 lbs.....cut into 12 inch wide pieces and put in freezer till ready to turn into bacon....best price I have seen on them in this area.
> 
> Presently in the 3 hr of smoke the brisket....going to make a cream of 5 mushroom soup and smoke some salmon while I do the brisket.....might as well make use of the smoker......still having troubles keeping the A-MAXE_N pellets going (and I did everything you guys suggested).......
> 
> ...


Great price for Bellies for these days!!!

Does the Bacon form a built up flap on the bottom edge as you are slicing??

If that's the problem, put the Bacon in the Freezer for about 4 hours just before slicing it.

And on lighting your AMNPS, did you check this thread??:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140859/how-i-light-my-amnps-w-video-link

Bear


----------



## torp3t3d0 (Feb 15, 2015)

When Partial frozen/cold...yes  a flap....when frozen over night...it tapers....I start with a nice 1/8 thickness and by the time I'm through it's paper thin......shaved bacon.....will try the 4 hour "freeze" next time

And on the bellies...the manager says that they put them on sell on weekends "every so often"...glad I got my $300 referring at a "scratch and dent" sell at Lowe's













frig inside.JPG



__ torp3t3d0
__ Jan 19, 2015


















frig outside.JPG



__ torp3t3d0
__ Jan 19, 2015






Picture of wife and I on our 10 day, 50 miles a day, tandem tour of Northwest Ireland....where we fell in love with "Irish Bacon" = corned pork (Canadian bacon like)













ireland.jpg



__ torp3t3d0
__ Dec 17, 2014






And on the ANMPS...no, but I microwaved them...lit for 60 sec with the torch....let them burn out....in from of a blower for about 2 minutes...and they still go out....













IMG_0638.JPG



__ torp3t3d0
__ Feb 5, 2015






Did the mailbox....3 1 inch holes in front...4- 1 inch holes in each corner of the bottom

Also for grins....Torpedo is my ride name from the US Military Vets Motorcycle club.....here is my chopper I built for my master's project in Systems Engineering..













chopped47.jpg



__ torp3t3d0
__ Dec 17, 2014






Can you tell it cold and snowing here..too much time on my hands.

Pete (the subman)


----------



## torp3t3d0 (Feb 15, 2015)

Going out to get another toy based upon the bear's suggestion...a Wagner Heat Gun...like I said my bacons's going to run for [email protected] by the time I get this down!!!











Pete (the subman)


----------



## bear55 (Feb 15, 2015)

I am all in on this thread as my next adventure with bacon will be belly bacon.  I just followed Bearcarver's step-by-step for Canadian bacon and it turned out wonderful.  Bear's instructions were right on as were his advice and encouragement.

Richard


----------



## mchar69 (Feb 15, 2015)

Hey Torp 3T  Pete (the subman)  - did those bellies have the spares attached, or no?

And which asian store did you go to?


----------



## gary s (Feb 15, 2015)

Same here, CB turned out great  Belly bacon up next

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 15, 2015)

torp3t3d0 said:


> Picture of wife and I on our 10 day, 50 miles a day, tandem tour of Northwest Ireland....where we fell in love with "Irish Bacon" = corned pork (Canadian bacon like)
> 
> And on the ANMPS...no, but I microwaved them...lit for 60 sec with the torch....let them burn out....in from of a blower for about 2 minutes...and they still go out....
> 
> Also for grins....Torpedo is my ride name from the US Military Vets Motorcycle club.....here is my chopper I built for my master's project in Systems Engineering..


Wow!!----That's a long Tandem Trip !!!

I don't use a heat gun, but it takes me about 20 minutes to get my AMNPS lit properly, of which I only spend about a minute---5 times during those 20 minutes.

Nice Ride Too!!

Bear


----------



## torp3t3d0 (Feb 15, 2015)

This forum and 'smoking' is a lot of fun..(and work)....when you get to my age...you take the fun where you can get it.....thanks all for your help!!


----------



## gary s (Feb 15, 2015)

It's addictive 

Gary


----------



## dave17a (Feb 15, 2015)

torp3t3d0 said:


> When Partial frozen/cold...yes  a flap....when frozen over night...it tapers....I start with a nice 1/8 thickness and by the time I'm through it's paper thin......shaved bacon.....will try the 4 hour "freeze" next time
> 
> And on the bellies...the manager says that they put them on sell on weekends "every so often"...glad I got my $300 referring at a "scratch and dent" sell at Lowe's
> 
> ...





torp3t3d0 said:


> When Partial frozen/cold...yes  a flap....when frozen over night...it tapers....I start with a nice 1/8 thickness and by the time I'm through it's paper thin......shaved bacon.....will try the 4 hour "freeze" next time
> 
> And on the bellies...the manager says that they put them on sell on weekends "every so often"...glad I got my $300 referring at a "scratch and dent" sell at Lowe's
> 
> ...


Okie dokie. Stay tuned where ever you are.


----------



## torp3t3d0 (Feb 16, 2015)

no..the China wall has the ribs...these were rib free.....they were a "little" uneven in thickness so next time I will ask to choose the belly I want


----------



## torp3t3d0 (Feb 16, 2015)

Went to H Mart on Gallows Road and 29/50


----------



## foamheart (Feb 16, 2015)

LOL... I did my time on a Boat as well. Does the Chopper run off of pink lady?


----------



## torp3t3d0 (Feb 16, 2015)

How did you know.....mutsa been a torpedoman.....


----------



## foamheart (Feb 16, 2015)

torp3t3d0 said:


> How did you know.....mutsa been a torpedoman.....


Snipe...


----------



## dave17a (Feb 17, 2015)

Is this thread about bacon or vacation?  Guess I will get a bike.   What the hell.


----------



## dave17a (Feb 17, 2015)

C_




_ure the bacon on one side of tank and cook on manifold. Stupid me


----------



## dave17a (Feb 21, 2015)

20150221_134140.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Feb 21, 2015






Here we go . Chopper is behind smoker.













20150221_140921.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Feb 21, 2015






Smoke is going. Oak layered on bottom and hickory  laced around













20150221_123344.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Feb 21, 2015






Bellies drying out here. Did Bear's TQ and *brown sugar. tq and maple sugar. Sausage Maker Country brown   sugar                                          *


----------



## gary s (Feb 21, 2015)

Nice bellies, looking good

Gary


----------



## foamheart (Feb 21, 2015)

I be groovin on the smoke house!!


----------



## inkjunkie (Feb 21, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> I be groovin on the smoke house!!


Me 2.....lot of very creative folks on board here.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 22, 2015)

Nice Smoke Hoss, Dave!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Be Back for the Finish!!

Bear


----------



## dave17a (Feb 22, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> I be groovin on the smoke house!!





Bearcarver said:


> Nice Smoke Hoss, Dave!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...















20150221_134140.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Feb 21, 2015






AMNPS done and not much color.  Filled 2 rows with pitmasters At 12:30. 31* ambient. 61 in smoker.  5 pm it is 28 outside and 50 in smoker. Still got 250 watt flood light on. Gonna be 1* in morn. What time is it? ok 7 pm is taker out. Work around a few texacins and they asked about hot. Whole nuther  muther here. Could get interesting. Pepper flakes comes to mind during cure. Whata you think? Mexicans eat hot on everything.


----------



## gary s (Feb 22, 2015)

Cool,  neat smoke house   Fry some up and see hoe it taste  I smoked mine 10 hours at 125º using pecan and maple

Gary


----------



## dave17a (Feb 23, 2015)

20150223_184914.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Feb 23, 2015






Bad pic. Bellies thrown in fridge. God basement smells good. Slicer up mid week or so.













20150223_184927.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Feb 23, 2015






18 more lbs. a thawing. Going to do a hot one. Cayenne or so. Got Chipolte powder I made.  It is smoked though. What about jaleponos in pickle and how much would you put halved up.


----------



## gary s (Feb 23, 2015)

Nice looking pic

Gary


----------



## dave17a (Feb 27, 2015)

Slicing up after freeze in morn.


----------



## gary s (Feb 27, 2015)

Be watching         Good Slicing !!

gary


----------



## supplysergeant (Mar 1, 2015)

Did you ever get it sliced up? Looks great in the fridge!


----------



## dave17a (Mar 1, 2015)

20150228_150225.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Feb 28, 2015






Well here we go. Sausagemakers, Country brown sugar. Took darker color, browner color yhan others. Salty. soaked 3 times 20 min. apart. Good













20150228_145307.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Feb 28, 2015


















20150228_135832.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Feb 28, 2015


















20150228_131625.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Feb 28, 2015






Bears Tq with maple sugar













20150228_115706.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Feb 28, 2015






Pop's brine. All pumped up. No comment needed













20150228_115303.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Feb 28, 2015


















20150228_112646.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Feb 28, 2015


















20150228_110755.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Feb 28, 2015






Bears recipe, cgbp onion and garlic powder. What an even balance of flavors. Just combined equal amounts of powders and sprinkled on. thinking of what is in rub for smoking which isn't much. Threw most of it away. Just do a tsp or so to mix. I did tbls. Cgbp is liberal.

  The taste test is between wife kid and me, boy is 23 Pop's Bear's, Maple and Sausage mamers country brown sugar, it is salty. In my dedicated opinion between Pop's, a brine and Bear's a dry rub is tied, because how can you pic one over the other in comparison. Spelt that last word right, no squiggly lines below it.  Gonna experiment on doing some hot as I said. Do tq and up the brown sugar and sprinkle either red pepper powder or habenaro on 1 6 pounder. Doing nuther on Bear's and nuther with more maple sugar. Wheweee. Five hrs. slicing and packaging. Enjoyed every minute, hr.


----------



## supplysergeant (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks for the update. I used Pops brine myself, hickory chips and then Amazen Pitmaster pellets, loved them both. Hope mine slices up as nice as yours!


----------



## gary s (Mar 1, 2015)

Looks Good

Gary


----------



## dave17a (Mar 1, 2015)

SupplySergeant said:


> Thanks for the update. I used Pops brine myself, hickory chips and then Amazen Pitmaster pellets, loved them both. Hope mine slices up as nice as yours!


Don't know what kinda slicer you have but mine is not even commercial and is at least 30 yrs. old Only metal is blade, old Sears that my mother had. To get to the point,froze bellies for 4 hrs. to begin the process.  The last one, which is after 9 hrs. in freezer sliced the best and did not bog down. No info on motor. Just trying to burn it up so can have excuse to get new one


----------



## foamheart (Mar 1, 2015)

dave17a said:


> Don't know what kinda slicer you have but mine is not even commercial and is at least 30 yrs. old Only metal is blade, old Sears that my mother had. To get to the point,froze bellies for 4 hrs. to begin the process.  The last one, which is after 9 hrs. in freezer sliced the best and did not bog down. No info on motor. Just trying to burn it up so can have excuse to get new one


Nice lookin bacon Dave! My next investment will be a vacseal unit.  It takes awhile to get it all going.


----------



## supplysergeant (Mar 1, 2015)

dave17a said:


> Don't know what kinda slicer you have but mine is not even commercial and is at least 30 yrs. old Only metal is blade, old Sears that my mother had. To get to the point,froze bellies for 4 hrs. to begin the process.  The last one, which is after 9 hrs. in freezer sliced the best and did not bog down. No info on motor. Just trying to burn it up so can have excuse to get new one


I have pretty much the same, just not as old. I'll have to cut my bellies down to fit the slicer.


Foamheart said:


> Nice lookin bacon Dave! My next investment will be a vacseal unit.  It takes awhile to get it all going.


Mine too. At least I have the other half's support in this, we are trying to be as self-sufficient as possible on food.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 2, 2015)

dave17a said:


> 20150228_112646.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Job, Dave!!------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks like you had a lot of fun testing & good stuff to eat too!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## gary s (Mar 2, 2015)

Still have plenty, but ready to do it again  ----   "gotta ask the Boss though"

Gary


----------



## dave17a (Mar 2, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Nice lookin bacon Dave! My next investment will be a vacseal unit.  It takes awhile to get it all going.


Bought mine with gift card, cheapest one Foodsaver  makes. Three yrs. and still goin on.


gary s said:


> Still have plenty, but ready to do it again  ----   "gotta ask the Boss though"
> 
> Gary


Know whatcha mean. Get a a quarterly check and this one partly goes to bellies, whole case and have a few byers, hopefully to by more?


----------



## dave17a (Mar 2, 2015)

20150302_184239.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Mar 2, 2015


















20150302_184223.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Mar 2, 2015






Well about 18 more lbs. All tq and brown sugar cept one which is maple and did equal amounts of tq and maple sugar on this one.

 Next I did 1 lb. plus 3 o.z. If yhe oz matter. Tq plus double brown sug. and tbls of chipotle powder I made. Jalepenos red. smoked and dehydrated, then ground.  May not need to smoke. Who knows. Let you know in a week.


----------

